# 26" throw cylinder moves slow??



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

I was lucky enough to get a donation of a huge 26" throw cylinder. Testing it out and it moves kinda slow in and out, even at 100 psi and no flow control. I guess I don't really expect it to instantly fly out like my 5" cylinder does but still it seems a little 'leisurely'. Is that just how these big cylinders work?

DW


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

could be the volume of air you are suppling to it. pressure and volume are not the same thing. it could also have a built in restrictor depending on what its original use was.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

What size valve are you using, and what bore is the cylinder. If you have a large bore cylinder with a long throw, and too small of a valve, the valve can't pass the air fast enough to fill the cylinder.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Yep, and how big is the inside orifice of the fitting you are using? If your not gettign a good enough flow, the cylidner's going to run slower, hence cheking your fittings/valve.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

OK cool. I'm gonna check it out in a couple days and get back to you. Thanks for the heads up.

DW


----------

